# [GYSB] Games You SHOULDN'T Buy #1 - Ninja Gaiden 3



## Ryukouki (May 26, 2014)

Hey look everyone, I'm back! It really has been forever since I got something going on the portal. Instead of the editorials that you guys have been seeing, I wanted to try and start a new article series, which I have penned _Games You SHOULDN'T Buy!_, which I will call GYSB for short. I had this idea rolling around my pipeline of article ideas and things for quite some time but it never really had time to implement... until now! Without further ado, let's get into the fun stuff with the first article about _Ninja Gaiden III!_

[prebreak]Continue reading[/prebreak]

_Ninja Gaiden III_ was the successor to _Ninja Gaiden II_, released back in 2009 for the XBOX 360. _Ninja Gaiden II_ was, for me, one of my favorite games, because I had beaten it on its hardest difficulty, despite my brain's desire to smash itself in with a heavy object. The game was really well done, there was an element of strategy to the title that required the player to think a little bit and plan their moves to not end up dead, because we all _love_ seeing Game Over on our screen, right? _Ninja Gaiden II_ was loved by fans for its amazing visuals, the bloodiness, and the intense difficulty that would make even the worst masochists think twice.

In comes _Ninja Gaiden III_, something I remember being hyped about. This title was different, though. It was the first title in the franchise to not be helmed by Tomonobu Itagaki, who had left Team Ninja. The first trailers had hit, which actually looked... pretty good. Then the game itself got released and... it was such a massive disappointment. The visuals were still there, somewhat, in a grittier fashion, but it still looked like _Ninja Gaiden_. It felt nothing like the game I spent many months trying to beat.

In this title, Ryu Hayabusa, the protagonist of the title, is armed only with a sword and heads to London to neutralize a threat. There, he encounters a guy known as the Regent of the Mask, who leaves a curse on Ryu's arm. His sword is absorbed into the arm, and his arm turns red and quite ugly. Said Regent declares that he will destroy the world in seven days.

First off, the plot itself felt really corny. _Ninja Gaiden II_ was better but by no means believable. This title felt unbelievable _and_ silly. It was so cliché with the world's destruction plot and the Regent of the Mask figure wasn't intimidating at all. Second off, the developers wanted to make the game easier in order to make it more accessible to their audiences. In doing so, Team Ninja succeeded in alienating their veteran fans as the game became too easy and became more along the lines of _Dynasty Warriors_. Difficulties included Hero Mode, which gave automatic guard and evasion assistance to let players engross themselves in the story, Normal Mode, which focuses on gameplay, and Hard Mode, which was a more difficult mode. The difficulties were not really increasing, it was just that monsters had more health and needed more time to cut down, which I absolutely hated.

Proceeding through the title felt linear, as it was just roving between screens of enemies, which halted progress until they were destroyed. It became a hack and slash where the player could get away with spamming the same button over and over again. Boss battles became cinematic sequences, with the introduction of the Quick Time Event system, which momentarily halts the battle to force the player to input a command in order to proceed with the attack. This dumbed down the boss sequences significantly and oftentimes I found myself leaving battles without a scratch. Previous mechanics, such as Dragon Statues and Muramasa's shop, had been removed in favor of a more revamped system that autosaves and automatically upgrades the swords along the way.

Ryu's arsenal also was severely depleted. In the previous title, Ryu had access to many different weapons to account for play styles and to different enemy types. In this title, Ryu only gets a sword. The many ninpo spells from the previous title? Gone, replaced with a fire dragon attack that decimates everything on screen and heals most of the health bar back, further removing the challenge. In danger? Quick, use your ninpo and heal it all back! The previous title offered no such amenities. I'll admit, the replacement ninpo was a bit gratifying, but at the same time left me feeling empty.



 
_Ninja Gaiden III_ adds an interesting element that feels very out of place in the franchise - humanity. One of the developers had commented on this, and wanted players to feel what cutting down a body felt like, by introducing a Steel on Bone technique. Dismemberment, a staple and glorious part of the last title, had been removed... to pleading enemies begging not to be killed. There is an inherent karma philosophy here in which killing enemies would force Ryu to bear a burden, but for a game that glorified on violence in the first place, it felt jarring.

And there we have it. What was supposed to be my glee in bringing back the glory days of a great game ended up as a return two days later as I had been sickened by the title. I could really only recommend the title if you have money to burn and like brainless hack and slash titles, but for hardcore fans of the franchise you will most likely end up disappointed. The sequel, called _Ninja Gaiden Razor's Edge_, attempts to polish the flaws that this title had, but in the end it did not really satisfy the crowd clamoring for the days of _Ninja Gaiden II._


*Also! This will be an article series that is similar to GBATemp Recommends, which means that you, the user, can contribute to this series. Please forward me your ideas through PM and I will perform some minor edits (no content changes, I promise!) and you will get your chance to appear on the front page! My only requirement is that you have a solid grasp of the English language and its grammatical components. I will not be accepting entries that require loads of work to fix, and I do reserve the right to deny submissions. This should be handled by you! Let me know what you think about this series, too! I could use some feedback! I will try to keep the series consistent so that there is a consistent flow of material.*


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 26, 2014)

Your kinda like a week late. There's already an ongoing thread about this:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-games-you-shouldnt-waste-money-on.366196/


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 26, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Your kinda like a week late. There's already an ongoing thread about this:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-games-you-shouldnt-waste-money-on.366196/


This is an article series though. The thread is fine and great, but few give any decent reasoning. Fewer beyond that, if any, give as much detail as this article does. An article does not a forum topic equal.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 26, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Your kinda like a week late. There's already an ongoing thread about this:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-games-you-shouldnt-waste-money-on.366196/


 

I've actually been planning this series for the past three months, but never really had the time to sit down and actually start it. I noticed the thread only about an hour ago, actually.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 26, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I've actually been planning this series for the past three months, but never really had the time to sit down and actually start it. I noticed the thread only about an hour ago, actually.


 
Damn now I feel bad srry Ryukouki  .


----------



## Ryukouki (May 26, 2014)

6SoulTriox said:


> Damn now I feel bad srry Ryukouki  .


 

It's perfectly fine! I'm not upset at all!  If anything, that thread works out really well.


----------



## Necron (May 26, 2014)

Great article. I feel these kind of reviews are better than the "omg this game is awesome!!1111!1", we get to see the major flaws on the title, getting a more precise view if we should really buy it or not, since on the good points of the game people tend to agree.


----------



## Dueler (May 26, 2014)

Loved Ninja Gaiden, my friend gave it to me as a challenge when he got stuck at the demon chick fight in the temple.
Couple days later i clocked it and my friend was so disappointed that he never even asked for it back. Still have it sitting in my games rack.
I still have Ninja Gaiden II, plonked down $100 AUD for it when it was new and i think ive played 15 minutes of it tops.
So yeah, didn't really plan on getting III.


----------



## GHANMI (May 26, 2014)

Inb4 Watch Dogs 

Jokes aside, I wish you give more love to your recommendations series.
These shit games needs to be called out so that people avoid falling for them, but personally I'm not much of a fan of being reminded they exist in the first place.

You should do something about Time & Eternity, Ryse...
and maybe this... thing:


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 26, 2014)

I was planning to play this, until i read this. I was a big fan of the first two.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 26, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Inb4 Watch Dogs
> 
> Jokes aside, I wish you give more love to your recommendations series.
> These shit games needs to be called out so that people avoid falling for them, but personally I'm not much of a fan of being reminded they exist in the first place.
> ...





I just started the series today. I have some more down the pipeline that I'd rather stagger so that I don't run the mill of ideas in the first few weeks. Going to make you guys wait a bit.  Wait until my next one, I can say that it will be a DOOZY.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 26, 2014)

I tried this game on my PS3, I thought it sucked. The last ninja games I played that I liked was the Shinobi series of games for the Sega Genesis.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 26, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> I tried this game on my PS3, I thought it sucked. The last ninja games I played that I liked was the Shinobi series of games for the Sega Genesis.


 

If you haven't tried Ninja Gaiden II you should. One of the better ones in the series.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 26, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> If you haven't tried Ninja Gaiden II you should. One of the better ones in the series.


If I can find the time I'll give it a shot. 

Why is it now when I get a game I don't like I wont even put 10 minutes into playing the game, but when I was a kid I'd play the hell out of just about any game? Were the games back then that much better than the game of today. When I say I was a kid, I am referring to the era from the mid 80's to the early 90's.


----------



## Hielkenator (May 26, 2014)

PLEASE, do Metroid other M next.......
Anyways I think the NES games of ninja gaiden are far , far, FAAAR better than this hack and slash garbage.

Note that I grew up with those....

SickPuppy , yes they were and are better games...


----------



## Ryukouki (May 26, 2014)

Hielkenator said:


> PLEASE, do Metroid other M next.......
> Anyways I think the NES games of ninja gaiden are far , far, FAAAR better than this hack and slash garbage.
> 
> Note that I grew up with those....
> ...


 

Thats actually the third piece I intended to work on. Second piece is more fun for me.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (May 26, 2014)

Sadly I bought this :/


----------



## Taleweaver (May 26, 2014)

I'm not so sure what to think of this series, Ryu. If you're a fan, I understand you want to vent your reasons why a next entry trips and falls as things are different, but as a non-fan, it holds no value. I mean...I can do a huge write-up as to why UT3 wasn't popular, but why would I bother anyone who isn't interested in those series with it? (note: for those who do...check out this forum. there's going to be another UT entry. and they're looking for community feedback)
While I certainly do like a bit of corny "this game is bad for this and this reason", I mostly visit Yahtzee or Angry Joe for that. That tone of bitter frustration makes it all the more fun to watch. 

In any case...I don't have any specific terrible games to request upon. I would suggest a few that started out some bad trends in gaming, but truth be told, the "bad trends" are usually made by good games on which the mechanics are poorly copied over to clones.



Ryukouki said:


> Second piece is more fun for me.


Wait...doesn't that mean for this series, you're doing it wrong?


----------



## Ryukouki (May 26, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm not so sure what to think of this series, Ryu. If you're a fan, I understand you want to vent your reasons why a next entry trips and falls as things are different, but as a non-fan, it holds no value. I mean...I can do a huge write-up as to why UT3 wasn't popular, but why would I bother anyone who isn't interested in those series with it? (note: for those who do...check out this forum. there's going to be another UT entry. and they're looking for community feedback)
> While I certainly do like a bit of corny "this game is bad for this and this reason", I mostly visit Yahtzee or Angry Joe for that. That tone of bitter frustration makes it all the more fun to watch.
> 
> In any case...I don't have any specific terrible games to request upon. I would suggest a few that started out some bad trends in gaming, but truth be told, the "bad trends" are usually made by good games on which the mechanics are poorly copied over to clones.
> ...


 

Thank you for your feedback!  Always valued. And I did mention this is a social experiment, and I want to see where this goes. I really just want to see community interaction and getting the front page livelier.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 26, 2014)

I quite enjoyed the game actually, but I'm a huge Hayabusa fan and I pretty much own all the games in the series and enjoy them. <3
Then again... I also have Leisure Suit Larry for the 360 and I had some fun with it... But that is def one of the worst games I've played (even though I enjoy my fair share of digital boobs bouncing around, my IQ was most likely reduced by playing that). The original 2D game was so awesome though. .-.


----------



## Cybore (May 26, 2014)

A bit weird to see a write up on NG3 when it has already been out for over 2 years. The game already has been bashed to death, and I can't really see anyone buying it when they could pick up the upgraded version (razors edge) if they wanted to give the new NG a try.

Having read the article, I do agree with your points.  It's  a shame the direction the series took since I have also always regarded NG2 as one of my all time favorites. I also completed the game on MN and had a lot of fun going through the game multiple times despite the various issues the game had. Though NG3 as a whole was a pretty big step backwards for the series, I did like the implementation of the SOB mechanic and I do think it should be kept for future entries.

_The difficulties were not really increasing, it was just that monsters had more health and needed more time to cut down, which I absolutely hated._

This is also one of the bigger problems I have with the sigma games. Ninja gaiden III higher level enemies can take ungodly amounts of damage and cancel their stun frames. Some fights like the T-rex one can be really tedious without the maxed out scythe. In addition to having huge health bars, some also have ridiculous evasion rates (alexei) which can make the game a bit random and force you to use 360y with the scythe.

I did read about ninja gaiden 4 being in development, so I hope that's not too far down the road and that they learned from their mistakes.  I would not mind if they decided to throw in some of ninja gaiden black's elements like the exploration and item customization.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2014)

All NJ 3 did was make me play NJ 2 again.

How could they go from one of my favourite games to absolute trash, in 1 sequel


----------



## Spikey (May 26, 2014)

It's funny you mentioning this game becoming like Dynasty Warriors considering Team Ninja is assisting Omega Force with Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## kristianity77 (May 26, 2014)

NG3 was terrible.  Although the update Razors Edge did improve quite a lot of the game to be honest and is worth a playthrough.  Although its still not as good as NG2.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 26, 2014)

The next one better be the abomination that is Sonic 06


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 26, 2014)

Don't yer be telling me what games I should and shouldn't buy.

Tried Ninja Gaiden 3 Razor's Edge was seemed like a fun game although I'll play LCU instead for now.


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> The next one better be the abomination that is Sonic 06


 

Eh, that dead horse has been thoroughly beaten into a fine pulp. What else is there to say about it?

Now, an article on all Sonic games... _that_ would be more relevant.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Eh, that dead horse has been thoroughly beaten into a fine pulp. What else is there to say about it?
> 
> Now, an article on all Sonic games... _that_ would be more relevant.


Inb4 incoming rage XD


----------



## haxan (May 26, 2014)

wow i really enjoyed reading this 
please write more


----------



## CathyRina (May 26, 2014)

Hielkenator said:


> PLEASE, do Metroid other M next.......


 
Why are people hating on Metroid Other M so much? 
It's a good game. It just breaks the old formula (which anybody could tell by the title). 
Whats next? Metal Gear Rising: Revengance?


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Why are people hating on Metroid Other M so much?
> It's a good game.


 
Mais non.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 26, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> If you're one of those people who can't enjoy a good story with repetitive gameplay mechanics, then stay away from Watch Dogs
> 
> I'm a few hours in, and the story is pretty great, but the gameplay is so boring and repetitive that it's just...irritating to play. It's pretty much "Hack a camera, hack a camera, hack a camera, hack one last camera so you can see the thing you need to [email protected] to continue" and then occasionally sneaking past/shooting up guards and getting away in car chases.
> 
> ...





Tom Bombadildo said:


> The driving is one of my biggest complaints, I swear the devs have never driven a car before. Every single vehicle, whether it's some old ass minivan or a sports car, has the same acceleration speed, which is always "Balls fucking fast". I've killed like 2 civilians just because I get launched forward even if I just tap 'W'. I tried with a PS4 controller and even that has the same problem. Someone mentioned it would've made a better DLC for GTA V, and I'd have to agree with that. Shame it plays like crap, because it really has a lot of potential.
> 
> The music selection is also crap, but that's just a small bleh lol.


 
I've decided to just fuck the side stuff like invasions and crime stopping crap and instead focus on beating the story, I'm hoping I get to a point where something new might just pop in with the game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I've decided to just fuck the side stuff like invasions and crime stopping crap and instead focus on beating the story, I'm hoping I get to a point where something new might just pop in with the game.


 

The only thing that will be popping in is textures.


----------



## CathyRina (May 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Mais non.


 
I can agree on the I Spy pixel stuff but that's about it
It's not like previous Metroid games had much writing and voice acting at all.


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I can agree on the I Spy pixel stuff but that's about it
> It's not like previous Metroid games had much writing and voice acting at all.


 

If Other M is any indication, there's a good reason for that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I can agree on the I Spy pixel stuff but that's about it
> It's not like previous Metroid games had much writing and voice acting at all.


 
I'd rather have no story or a minimalist story than a game focused on a story that was shit.

Also the voice acting was awful.

I could write a 10 page dissertation on why Other M is such a goddamn piece of shit but I think I'll just summarize it by saying "it sucks raw asshole".


----------



## CathyRina (May 26, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd rather have no story or a minimalist story than a game focused on a story that was shit.


 
So in other words you would rather starve instead of eating something you don't like.

You guys should start making differences between subjectivity and objectivity. There is a reason why the reviews were mixed to positive.


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> So in other words you would rather starve instead of eating something you don't like.


 
That's quite an awful analogy. It'd be more accurate to say a person would rather wait to eat than gulp down arsenic.

No story at all is better than a shitty story, plain and simple. A game without a story can at least focus solely on the gameplay. A shitty story, however, is a painful distraction, especially for a game like Other M with hours of cutscenes.



XrosBlader821 said:


> You guys should start making differences between subjectivity and objectivity.





XrosBlader821 said:


> There is a reason why the reviews were mixed to positive.


 

I do not think those words mean what you think they mean.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> XrosBlader821 said:
> 
> 
> > So in other words you would rather starve instead of eating something you don't like.
> ...


and yet team ninja only believe that lack of bazongas was the cause of its failure


> “We tried to make a game that had a very limited amount of breasts once and what we got was Metroid: Other M. I remember those days to be extremely sad as I just walked lethargically from group to group asking how the game was going. The mood in the office was depressing. From that point on, I made it clear that we would never work on a game like that again.”


source

on a more serious note. let's do a mental game for a while, just erase the Metroid brand and take it as a generic 3rd party game, is still bad??
the main complaint I've seen can be reduced to "because doesn't feel like a Metroid game" and I understand that completely. some people hate the Prime series because is 1st person or people that love top-down perspective Zelda(even the DS ones) and hate the rest of the series for being in a 3D environment.
my point is that Other M while does a poor job as a Metroid game, still is a good game(except the forced "find the pixel" zones) that wasn't everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> and yet team ninja only believe that lack of bazongas was the cause of its failure
> 
> source
> 
> ...


 

If Other M wasn't a Metroid game, it would still have shitty voice acting, shitty writing, painfully linear level design, poor controls (d-pad for 3D movement and all that), and awkward first-person implementation.

It wouldn't be a shitty Metroid game, it'd just be a shitty game.


----------



## Hielkenator (May 26, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Why are people hating on Metroid Other M so much?
> It's a good game. It just breaks the old formula (which anybody could tell by the title).
> Whats next? Metal Gear Rising: Revengance?


 
....oh my god are you serious?
Focus to regain energy? and missles?
There's no gameplay left in the game, you cannot even finish it 100% in one go.
No exploring whatsoever.
No skill needed in aiming ( the game does it for you )
Pixel hunting for cleus....horrible executed.
NO WAY TO SKIP CGI SEQUENCES.
A female protanogist that has battled a whole panet on her own defeating the evil mother brain, acts like a little girl and refuse to use bombs and missle unless she is "authorized to do so", even if it means she's gonna die because of that. That's  how you kill an IP.
Thank you Team Ninja, for *raping Samus at clear daylight.*
Horrible, horrible game for Metroid standards, or any action adventure game in fact.
Dull predictable story, seriouly badly written.
"Oh there'an enemy but I cannot kill them unless I flip over switch", even if the creature is lying there, sleeping in the open, I cannot kill it.. ( if you ever tried to make a game, you know how cheap this is done, at least get the beast in cage of some sort... )
Linear level design...etc, etc...

THANK GOD FOR PRIME AND PREVIOUS ITTERATIONS.
NOWHERE NEAR "GOING BACK TO THE ROOTS" MEROID.
Other M has no replay value, or involves any skill, There's no need to kill enemies unless it is needed for "an invisible force" to be taken down for you to progress.
Even then TNinja managed to get a HUGE bug into the game.
Shallow, shallow game, at least Samus has a "nice rack".....

If you think OtherM was good, you are in for a treat for ALL OTHER GAMES IN THE UNIVERSE! Previous metroid games included.
With this I "authorize you" to destroy every copy of this game.
Really , DO IT!


----------



## Hielkenator (May 26, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> and yet team ninja only believe that lack of bazongas was the cause of its failure
> 
> source
> 
> ...


 
NO still a horrible game whatever the IP.
It just feels cheap and rushed.
The game consist for more that 75% out of CGI .
There's not much left, you can even revised the game from the theater after "beating"it with pre recorded gameplay sequences...
Damn it's bad....


----------



## BORTZ (May 26, 2014)

Hielkenator said:


> PLEASE, do Metroid other M next.......
> Anyways I think the NES games of ninja gaiden are far , far, FAAAR better than this hack and slash garbage.


 
While I wont disagree with you on the point that the NES games were better (cause they were) if you play these new games like hack and slash, you are going to have a bad time. You actually have to learn combos and correct button sequences for attacks or you will be staring at the "GAME OVER" screen a lot. 

RYU, While the original NG3 for 360/ps3 is garbage, I disagree with you pretty heavily on a lot of the points about Razor's Edge. Again it certainly is no shining pillar that was NG2, Razors Edge basically fix just able everything that NG3 did wrong. They added in the weapons, ninpo, and extra characters. What they did not fix, was that the can could be won with generic button mashing unlike is predecessors. 

Sorry to be pretty dickish about this  BUT it was out june 2008 right after I graduated high school PP and its probably worth noting this was the first game that the WiiU did right. When It was ported over to the Nintendo console, It was fixed.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 26, 2014)

So there seems to be a lot of fun discussion about _Metroid: Other M _that you guys would like me to discuss. That will be in due time. I have one more article that I really want to get out first, but on top of that I have some user submissions in progress right now, so you'll have to wait a bit before you hear me next! Currently working on a schedule so that articles are consistently coming out and that my well of ideas doesn't run dry. And that leads into my next news blurb here:

*You guys are more than welcome to submit things as well! I only ask that it has good justifications and shows that you have a solid grasp of the English language. I shouldn't be editing for more than fifteen minutes per article, and it should be relatively minor fixes. *

Some of you guys asked why I wrote about a two year old game? It's a pilot article. I needed a ground to work off of. I intend to cover relatively new titles that I disliked in my playthroughs. What users submit is up to them, and I want this to be an opportunity to see what you guys are capable of. Have a bit of fun with it, and keep the comments going.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

_*Grumble grumble*_ I liked Other M... _*mumble mumble grunt*_


----------



## BORTZ (May 26, 2014)

I kinda liked what I played of it.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2014)

Other M was goodly. Always good to have a classic Ridley battle


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> I kinda liked what I played of it.


Most complaints regarding Other M concern the _"sexist"_ approach towards Samus Aran who was supposed to be a badass but had constant P.T.S.D and a mother instinct overload, but hey - the actual _gameplay_ was great. It was a seamless blend of the 2D Metroid and 3D Metroid Prime games and I personally enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## BORTZ (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Most complaints regarding Other M concern the _"sexist"_ approach towards Samus Aran who was supposed to be a badass but had constant P.T.S.D and a mother instinct overload, but hey - the actual _gameplay_ was great. It was a seamless blend of the 2D Metroid and 3D Metroid Prime games and I personally enjoyed it a lot.


 
I really enjoyed the 3rd person exploration, and the flip to first when you needed to target. I just wish it wasnt... played on a wiimote


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> I really enjoyed the 3rd person exploration, and the flip to first when you needed to target. I just wish it wasnt... played on a wiimote


I actually like aiming with the WiiMote, I had no problems with that at all. Nunchuck support would've been nice though - analog sticks are just better for 3D environments.


----------



## BORTZ (May 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I actually like aiming with the WiiMote, I had no problems with that at all. Nunchuck support would've been nice though - analog sticks are just better for 3D environments.


 
Thats what it is. Thats what would have made it bearable to the point of me finishing the game.


----------



## emigre (May 26, 2014)

Moving with the d pad was fucking retarded, it made just moving around pretty awkward.


----------



## CathyRina (May 26, 2014)

Hielkenator said:


> That's how you kill an IP.


No, look at what Capcom did with Megaman. THAT'S how you kill an IP.



Hielkenator said:


> There's no gameplay left in the game


Have you ever played Heavy Rain? Because it sounds like you are over dramatizing much.



Hielkenator said:


> you cannot even finish it 100% in one go.





Hielkenator said:


> Other M has no replay value


These two sentences contradict themselves. Also, you can. After the Credits the game goes on and gives you a nice fan service bossfight with a classic time attack escape.



Hielkenator said:


> or involves any skill


Since you said it has no replay value I assume you haven't played it on hard mode. Where you can skip through cutscenes and your energy and missiles are very limited.

If you really want to see bad games then play Ride to Hell retribution or Grandia Xtreme.
Grandia Xtreme especially if you wanna see real bad voice acting. Generally I don't feel like the voice acting of other M was bad... there was just too much of it.
And with this I submit my Games for the next articles.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2014)

THE BOTTLE SHIP.

THE BABY.

OTHER M.

M OTHER.

MOTHER.

MOTHER BRAIN.

That game was written by fucking idiots holy shit.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> (d-pad for 3D movement and all that).


Then all the 3D Playstation games have horrible controls, lets do a list:
Crash Bandicot
Spyro
Medievil
Rayman 2
Tomb Raider
And many other classics


----------



## Gahars (May 27, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> Then all the 3D Playstation games have horrible controls, lets do a list:
> Crash Bandicot
> Spyro
> Medievil
> ...


 

You'll notice that time hasn't been very kind to those games' controls. Similarly, you'll notice most N64 titles have aged pretty poorly in regards to controls, too. Give the PS1 and N64 credit, though, they're from the 90's, right at the beginning of 3D gaming; it was uncharted territory.

Metroid: Other M, on the other hand, was made in 2010. There's really no excuse there.


----------



## Densetsu (May 27, 2014)

Do _The Last of Us_ next!



Spoiler






Spoiler



I love that game. Don't flame me, bro!



Spoiler



Awesome idea for a pilot! I'd like to see some new games, as well. I think it would add even more value to your articles because it'll help people decide whether they should pay full price for a newly-released game or if they should wait.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 27, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> Do _The Last of Us_ next!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think if I did _The Last of Us _I would be lynched and end up jobless in 3, 2, 1... The newer games will come, I promise, once I start to develop my rhythm for this series. Right now I just need to think of a good time between articles. Do I want one every week or do I go biweekly? I still am going to work on the details.  It's still a very new thing. I could even retcon this entire project right now if I wanted.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Most complaints regarding Other M concern the _"sexist"_ approach towards Samus Aran who was supposed to be a badass but had constant P.T.S.D and a mother instinct overload, but hey - the actual _gameplay_ was great. It was a seamless blend of the 2D Metroid and 3D Metroid Prime games and I personally enjoyed it a lot.


 

Yeah I didn't like some of the way they handled the character scripting elements of the game, but I did enjoy the rest of of the game a lot. 

Not my favorite Metroid game ever but how can you compete with Super Metroid? lol 


On the main topic, I kind of stopped playing any Ninja Gaiden games after the first 3 on the NES. I guess I kinda got my fill of hard games by then, and just didn't feel like memorizing another entire game to beat it.


----------



## migles (May 27, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> and maybe this... thing:




is this based on 2 gurls and a cup? when there is that pantie close up i get nightmares about she farts to players...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> Then all the 3D Playstation games have horrible controls, lets do a list:
> Crash Bandicot
> Spyro
> Medievil
> ...


 

Because Sony never made a D-Pad with an analog stick?

The very early PSX controllers didn't have them but I own at least two PSX controllers with analog sticks. And I played Crash and Spyro perfectly.

There's not even an option on the Wii. Even though they could have had you use the Nunchuck, made first person aiming toggle on a button, and have opened up more buttons and better controls, they didn't.


----------



## GHANMI (May 27, 2014)

migles said:


> is this based on 2 gurls and a cup? when there is that pantie close up i get nightmares about she farts to players...


 
Well first of all, the mere mention of that movie made me want to throw up right now. So thanks a lot I guess 

To answer your question, this game is absolute SHIT. It's a licensed anime game about an especially bad lolicon-pandering fanservice anime (one of the characters is a penis). And yet, it manages to even fall past the abysmal expectations set by other licensed games.
The backgrounds, the sky box, the cut-scenes are all cheap jpeg images.
The enemies are all black spheres that wouldn't be more elaborate than what you'd find in the tutorial folder of a basic 3D modeling program.

The budget was spent on the loli character models and their "animations" which all show their underwear... and the voice acted moans.
The camera follows her ass. Yes, I'm not even joking.
Culminiating after stupidly hitting X number of black spheres (you can't even move up or down to reach some, the programming DOESN'T EXIST) to charge some combo where the heroine her ass does some special jiggly revealing animation.

This is a PSN-only Japanese release sold at full price right now.
If you want to try it, pirate it.

And there's a prequel. It's a mayonnaise simulator.
Actually, the substance in question is highly suspicious.
And it has of course voice acted moans.





Foxi4 said:


> Most complaints regarding Other M concern the _"sexist"_ approach towards Samus Aran who was supposed to be a badass but had constant P.T.S.D and a mother instinct overload, but hey - the actual _gameplay_ was great. It was a seamless blend of the 2D Metroid and 3D Metroid Prime games and I personally enjoyed it a lot.


 
I like the gameplay in Other M.
What ruined it for me was the absence of a skip cutscene option.
The cutscenes (or story in general) were stupid, lengthy AND mandatory. They didn't hide any loading, in fact they caused even longer loading times. I wonder whose genius idea was that?
I'd love to replay a HD re-release (with the Prime Trilogy included) that fixes this particular problem.

And the reason for the bizarre writing was that the director basically demanded the localization team and voice actors mimic the weird awkward Japanese script without adapting it whatsoever.


----------



## migles (May 27, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Well first of all, the mere mention of that movie made me want to throw up right now. So thanks a lot I guess
> 
> To answer your question, this game is absolute SHIT. It's a licensed anime game about an especially bad lolicon-pandering fanservice anime (one of the characters is a penis). And yet, it manages to even fall past the abysmal expectations set by other licensed games.
> The backgrounds, the sky box, the cut-scenes are all cheap jpeg images.
> ...


 
sounds like the best game ever 

i did noticed the camera follows the ass xD
in the video it looks like she is not flying she is walking with no animation...., it looks like there is a floor and the sprite is just showing her floating...

what is the price of the game in dollars\euros? the entire game is just this? punching that balls?


----------



## GHANMI (May 27, 2014)

migles said:


> sounds like the best game ever
> 
> i did noticed the camera follows the ass xD
> in the video it looks like she is not flying she is walking with no animation...., it looks like there is a floor and the sprite is just showing her floating...
> ...


 

I feel bad even recommending it.
It's 3,900 Yen (~40$?) but you really shouldn't support the devs behind this turd. It's an offensively unhealthy game.
And yes, the game is lengthy static cutscenes with moans followed by hitting balls, recharging combo that destroys all balls on-screen. Rinse and repeat.
Three hours of hunting balls later, the credit roll.


----------



## migles (May 27, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> I feel bad even recommending it.
> It's 3,900 Yen (~40$?) but you really shouldn't support the devs behind this turd. It's an offensively unhealthy game.
> And yes, the game is lengthy static cutscenes with moans followed by hitting balls, recharging combo that destroys all balls on-screen. Rinse and repeat.
> Three hours of hunting balls later, the credit roll.


 
i dont want to buy it, i just wanted to know the ridiculous price xD

but ho well, one day this game will turn into the rarest games list and worth lots of dollars xD


----------



## NakedFaerie (May 27, 2014)

If you want another game that was awesome and had a bad following check out the Postal series. Postal 2 was an awesome game, I loved it and laughed all the way through multiple times sometimes taking weeks on one level as it was just so much fun. Then came along Postal 3 and it was a huge disappointment. I was told by the developers it wasn't their fault as they had a great game but it was put together wrong and the publishers screwed everything up. Pity, it still is a fun game, not as good as Postal 2 but you can see deep down in the roots of the game its still a Postal game but it was just wrong in so many ways. Still I loves it. Its always a laugh to see a machine gun with a cat silencer. LOL


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 27, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because Sony never made a D-Pad with an analog stick?
> 
> The very early PSX controllers didn't have them but I own at least two PSX controllers with analog sticks. And I played Crash and Spyro perfectly.
> 
> There's not even an option on the Wii. Even though they could have had you use the Nunchuck, made first person aiming toggle on a button, and have opened up more buttons and better controls, they didn't.


 
but that wasn't until '97 when the Dual Analog hit the market and plenty 3D games where released before that. and even of you are well equipped with a Dualshock some games just refuse to work with the analog on.
I do agree that a setup with Nunchuck could have worked well, but the controls as they are aren't terribad as everyone make them look. IIRC the reason behind that controller setup was to give a classic feel to the game(you know, NES-like controller) and blend it with the Wii scheme.

PD: Ryu please don't, just leave Other M alone  .


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> but that wasn't until '97 when the Dual Analog hit the market and plenty 3D games where released before that. and even of you are well equipped with a Dualshock some games just refuse to work with the analog on.
> I do agree that a setup with Nunchuck could have worked well, but the controls as they are aren't terribad as everyone make them look. IIRC the reason behind that controller setup was to give a classic feel to the game(you know, NES-like controller) and blend it with the Wii scheme.
> 
> PD: Ryu please don't, just leave Other M alone  .


 

Pretty sure you can just turn the analogs off with a button.

And the controls are inexcusable when there is a better option that's widely available. It's a stupid design choice piled on top of a thousand other awful design choices. I don't know why people cling to Other M, almost every other Metroid game is considered good, having one bad game out of an entire franchise is a pretty good record.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 28, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> but that wasn't until '97 when the Dual Analog hit the market and plenty 3D games where released before that. and even of you are well equipped with a Dualshock some games just refuse to work with the analog on.
> I do agree that a setup with Nunchuck could have worked well, but the controls as they are aren't terribad as everyone make them look. IIRC the reason behind that controller setup was to give a classic feel to the game(you know, NES-like controller) and blend it with the Wii scheme.
> 
> PD: Ryu please don't, just leave Other M alone  .


 

We shall see. I dunno where I intend to take the course of things, but I have one piece that will take precedence. And it should be out soon. And it might start a riot.


----------



## JPhantom (May 28, 2014)

Should be GYSNB GYSB could just as easily mean Games You SHOULD Buy


----------

